
Ask HN: How can I help your business grow? - brandonpindulic
Seriously.<p>I’ve been teaching myself digital marketing, “growth hacking”, conversion rate optimization, etc.<p>I want to help some startups grow.<p>When I was 18 I worked with a VC firm as a junior analyst. Then I helped some of their companies with growth related work and was hooked.<p>I’ve started a few decent businesses, and have helped some startup grow and reach their P&#x2F;M fit, or at least try to reach P&#x2F;M fit.<p>I’m still on the “inexperienced” side, but I’d love to get some of that stuff people yearn for in “experience”.<p>So here’s your chance. I’ll help your startup grow for waaayyy less than anyone else. I’m talking like $25.<p>No, I’m not an expert. I will not make your company the next Facebook.<p>But I will put in real effort and generate real results, with or without a marketing budget.<p>Drop me an email at bpindulic@gmail.com if you want to make a friend, grow your business, share tips or tell me how stupid this post is. I love all feedback :)<p>Brandon
======
sharemywin
you might be a perfect user for a system I'm looking to build. It's away for
people that have skills to offer in exchange for credits they can use for
others peoples skills. For example you do a marketing project and you earn
credits that you use for a developer or screen designer etc. if your
interested email me at bob@openrobotfactory.com. I'm looking for someone with
your skills to help me get some early users (20ish) to work out the kinks.

~~~
brandonpindulic
Interesting concept. I’ll send you an email for more info.

------
centdev
Contact me. We are building our MVP and would to get your thoughts (assuming
you are bombarded by other requests).

~~~
brandonpindulic
drop me an email at bpindulic@gmail.com

------
gacba
Contact me through my profile. I'd like to chat about my current ventures and
see what we can work out.

~~~
brandonpindulic
Hey,

Drop me an email at bpindulic@gmail.com

------
penguinlinux
Where are you located. Would love to grab a beer and chat with you.

~~~
brandonpindulic
That’d be great. I’m in NYC

feel free to drop me an email, even if you’re not in NYC. I’d love to chat

